# el rey chocolate



## cocojo (Feb 22, 2007)

I forgot to say that I am trying to increase the shelf life of my truffles. I have tried many methods. The latest with the food processor came from Alton Brown on the Food Network.
I reduce my cream to 2 TBSP so when I pour the butter/cream mix over the chocolate, it doesn't melt enough.
When I try to melt the chocolate first....the results are grainy
When I return the ganache to the heat,...the results are grainy.
When I try to chop the discs further....the results are grainy.

Is the fact that I am boiling the cream too long a problem? Is extending the shelf life without preservatives just not going to happen?

Thanks,


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i find the best way to make a truffle ganache is to 

1. melt the chocolate over double boiler. but dont melt it all the way. leave some chunks. remove from heat. add your room temp butter.

2. heat your cream to boiling. remove from heat.

3. let the cream cool down a little. about 130* . combine with chocolate using spatula, slowly.

basically you are wanting your cream and choc at the same temp- but i find that having the cream a lil hotter will help the butter melt. and i have not used this brand of choc. i am just saying what works best for me.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

your ratios are off.....
1:1 chocolate to liquid or 2:1 liquid to chocolate for fillings
El Rey is a very good deep chocolate.

Shelf life of the truffle, how long are you looking for?


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

For extending shelf life you won't want to reduce the cream because that will affect texture, as you have seen. Some things you can do are...

Add Corn Syrup
Add Lecithin
Add Alcohol(to flavor it)(it also extends shelf life, good two in one shot)

Robert Noel
Chocolate Connoisseur
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## cocojo (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Robert,

If I add lecithin...what form and how much per 6oz of chocoalte? Does it change the taste? I know corn syrup changes the texture and I can't use alcohol in Ohio without a licence.
jo


----------

